

Abolish the NSA and give Edward Snowden a Parade - bougiefever
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130819/01445524226/rep-dennis-kucinich-abolish-nsa-give-snowden-parade.shtm

======
Shivetya
We have had representatives of three major departments associated with the
Executive wing either outright lie or purposefully mislead by omission or
redirection in the last year.

Government officials "taking the fifth" before Congress should be illegal.
When one branch can stymie another the checks and balances fail.

~~~
richardjordan
Yup. If I'm paying you as an employee of my government then you can either
choose to answer questions on your work so that I can evaluate it or you can
find a job elsewhere. Want to take the fifth when testifying before Congress.
Fine. But you can't work for the government any more.

